# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Caffeine and Dreaming

## Rissalecki

Hey all,

just wanted to ask what you guys think about *caffeine and its effects on dream and sleep?  
*
I drink about one cup of coffee every morning, and occasionally another in the afternoon...

I recently read that caffeine can suppress REM sleep, but i don't know if my intake of caffeine can be very effective on my sleep, i think i am just a bit paranoid about suppression of REM as lucid dreaming is all i seem to think about nowadays.  (yeah?)

what do you think?

what do you coffee drinkers think?

----------


## aktw4

The source is BS.

----------


## LSDreamer

Ive read that coffee is good for an afternoon wild. It will get your brain activated, if you drink the cup right before meditation. It should have its peak high about 45 min into your WILD, and that will get your brain pumping.  This is just what I have read, I got no real life experience.  Someone else chime in if you could though, because I currently drink alot of coffee per day, but will give it up if thats what I need to do for lucidity.  Giving up a very high consumption of cannabis after 7 years straight for this so, hell why not coffee too.   As of now though, I think it is okay, as long as you dont drink coffee 3 hours before bed, along with any other drug.  Your mind needs to be at rest for your night-time sleep, no drugs in it at all.

----------


## Rissalecki

> Ive read that coffee is good for an afternoon wild. It will get your brain activated, if you drink the cup right before meditation. It should have its peak high about 45 min into your WILD, and that will get your brain pumping.  This is just what I have read, I got no real life experience.  Someone else chime in if you could though, because I currently drink alot of coffee per day, but will give it up if thats what I need to do for lucidity.  Giving up a very high consumption of cannabis after 7 years straight for this so, hell why not coffee too.   As of now though, I think it is okay, as long as you dont drink coffee 3 hours before bed, along with any other drug.  Your mind needs to be at rest for your night-time sleep, no drugs in it at all.




Sounds interesting, 

and its generally not the best to drink a ton of coffee per day, but don't worry about dropping it.  As long as your not drinking it way to late in the day like you said.  And good job on the giving up bud, hhah ya it kills your dream recall. But can at times helps with rem rebounds.

----------


## eowdaoc

> I think it is okay, as long as you dont drink coffee 3 hours before bed, along with any other drug.  Your mind needs to be at rest for your night-time sleep, no drugs in it at all.



Agreed.  3 hours seems to be the most common cut-off time for people.

----------


## aktw4

I have a coffee before I go to bed.

----------


## Arra

Sometimes I don't get enough sleep, and after school am so tired I need to take a nap, even though I've drunk coffee. When that happens, it definitely seems like something is different. I don't know how my dreams are affected, but I tend to wake up really hot with my heart racing, completely alert as though I havent just been sleeping.

----------


## KaiLiquid

I drink Cola all the day , I dont think this is good haha

----------


## Rissalecki

> I drink Cola all the day , I dont think this is good haha




as in pop like coke or pepsi? thats not good haha

----------


## aktw4

> as in pop like coke or pepsi? thats not good haha



haha

----------


## lucydity

I read on a few websites that caffeine puts you into a lighter sleep so will increase the chance of recall or LD although it listed coffee as one of its bad intakes when attempting. So tea works or redbull  :smiley:  best way to find out is to go out and try it. a week or two with having coffee before bed and a week or two without see which gives best results

----------


## apsinvo

My only experience is that I'm super sensitive to caffeine. If I drink a coke or have coffee even 2-3h before bed, my mind is racing and I can't sleep. Could induce wild WBTBs maybe? Don't know..

----------


## Alastair

Hello buddy, I don't think so that it has much effect on the sleep and dream apnea.... I also drank coffee daily in the morning and evening... I havn't this kind of the after effects of caffeine....

----------


## eowdaoc

Probably because you've developed a tolerance to it...

----------


## Phantym

Actually, I have a much easier time WILDing when I get a little bit of caffeine when i wake up as part of my WBTB. I usually take a drink or two of some soda and it gives me the awareness to stay awake just enough to have a lucid WILD. Also it makes my dreams really vivid seemingly.

----------


## Krake

> I read on a few websites that caffeine puts you into a lighter sleep so will increase the chance of recall or LD although it listed coffee as one of its bad intakes when attempting. So tea works or redbull  best way to find out is to go out and try it. a week or two with having coffee before bed and a week or two without see which gives best results



I'd volunteer for trying this with tea! I haven't had any coffee/tea/coke in quite a while, so it should be rather effective  :smiley:

----------


## Krake

So... I made a thread for my experiment  :smiley:

----------


## Tory95

i had my first and onely lucid when i did a wbtb and had a cup of coffee at 2:30AM it happend about a week ago and its the onely time i did it with coffee tonight im going to do it with a red bull

----------

